# Bought a bottle at aucton this evening .



## LC (Aug 13, 2011)

I went to an auction I have visited off and on for years this evening , only the second time this year as I have done little to nothing all summer . I basically went to see my friends that I have not seen in some time .[/align] [/align]I have never found good old bottles there , but now and then mostly a milk bottle will pop up from time to time . This evening a Adamson Dairy showed up from Georgetown , Ohio , my county seat . This one is from 1958 . I remember drinking this brand when I was a kid , it has been out of business for years , and its bottles are very desirable . I would say the value of this one in its condition would be around 25 to 30 dollars . Pictures showing front and back .[/align]


----------



## LC (Aug 13, 2011)

And the back .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool L C,...Glad you got it....


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Joe , I have a different variation of the pyro label , it is called a store bottle . I also have one that is embossed . Had a beautiful clock from that dairy a good many years ago . It was a light up . Had it in the kitchen . The Misses said she didn't like it because it put off too much light so I got rid of it . Wish I had kept it and hung it in the garage . Probably never find another mint clock like the one I had again . Everything in my area is pretty well dried up as for collectables , unless one goes to an estate sale here and there .


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice LC ! Glad to see your getting out and about.So when ya gonna come down and stick a shovel in the dirt with me.Don't seem like I'am gonna get to move any time soon sense the wife doesn't want to leave her crappy job in fear of not finding another.Come on down the boys back in school and the weather will be getting cooler I hope.
    bill


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice LC!! I'm still hunting one of those...they don't make it up this way all that often


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 14, 2011)

LC - Did you make it out to the antique machinery show in Georgetown this weekend? I've been wanting to go for a couple of years now, should have run down yesterday after the auction, but thought it was gonna rain..I've been wanting a maytag kick start washing machine motor, figured it would be a  good place to pick one up, and possibly find some C.S. Bell stuff as well


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

> machinery show


 
 I did not make it to the machinery show Adam , another thing I think about and at the last minute opt out on it . I drove right past in on 125 yesterday  , almost hit a car pulling into the entance at the last minute before turning  on his signal light . I used to go to it every year . I do not care all that much for the antique machinery , but they also have a flea market every year on the grounds as well , always checked it out .

 As for the Adansom milk bottle , if I come across another one , I will give you first shot at it .


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

> So when ya gonna come down and stick a shovel in the dirt with me . ORIGINAL: dollarbill
> 
> That is on my mind pretty much constantly Bill , I want to try and do that with you , but I think I will wait for the weather to cool off a little more . As you say , we are long over due for this .
> 
> Your Misses has a valid point , jobs that pay a decent wage are far and in between right now , hope every thing turns out positive for you and the family .


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: accountantadam
> 
> LC - Did you make it out to the antique machinery show in Georgetown this weekend? I've been wanting to go for a couple of years now, should have run down yesterday after the auction, but thought it was gonna rain..I've been wanting a maytag kick start washing machine motor, figured it would be a good place to pick one up, and possibly find some C.S. Bell stuff as well


 
 I reread your comments again Adam , don't know how I missed the part of the kickstart for a washing machine . My neighbor has one of them ! I will check with him to see if he still has it . He took some things to an auction a few weeks back , don't know if he took it or not . And it did rain yesterday evening , weather was good in the afternoon though . As for C.  S. Bell items I never did find any there not saying some might turn up there . Do you have a cast small bell from the bi-centennial ? I have one but where who knows . I will try and locat it . I had one of their bells years ago , don't remember what the size was .


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 14, 2011)

LC - I do have the bicentennial bell, I did see one on ebay recently on a little stand, don't have that one yet. Is the flea market generally pretty good at the show? That's what I was most interested in. Seems to be easier finding C.S. stuff locally here in southern ohio. The machinery show up here at rocky fork lake is pretty good, flea market is a little small. If you're neighbor still has the motor, I'd probably be interested in it. Anything in particular you're looking for right now?


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

The flea market used to be pretty big, still is a fair size , worth going to , or at least it was the last time I went to it .

 There was a C. S. Bell metal sign at an auction in Ripley a couple of years ago . I thought about going , but money was short and I figured the sign would go for a good bit of money .

 I have never been to the machinery show in Hillsboro . I had a brother-in-law that was big in the hit and miss engines , he used to travel and set up at all of them . He passed on a few years back , family sold off all the engines he had . Again will check on the kick start for you some time this afternoon or evening .

 There was a guy who used to set up at the show that had one of those kick start washing machine , was pretty neat to watch it run .


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

Went over to the neighbor to check on the kick starter for you Adam . He does still have it at the moment , here are three pictures of it . I asked him the price , and he said he would listen to any reasonable offers what ever that would be . I have no idea what something like that would go for . Anyway , here it is .


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

Another angle .


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2011)

And another , he said it does run as well . Sounded like it had decent compression when he kicked it over a few times . It is missing the gas tank as you can see .


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 15, 2011)

LC -I appreciate you going over to check on the motor for me. I'll have to make it a point to get to georgetown for the show next year. As far as I know, C.S. only had 2 of the metal signs, one advertising the campanita, and the other for the monitor. Seems like they normally bring 40-50 at auction, and more in the antique stores. I did talk to a guy set up at lucasville who saw one in Arizona that was about 4ft tall I think. I've never seen one like that before. Also, I'd love to know if they did any of the metal advertising signs in english. I've only seen ones in spanish. As for the motor, looks like it needs restored. I'm not real sure what the market is, I passed on 1 back in June at $100 in real good shape. I had just bought a C.S. grinder and figured the wife would have a cow if I bought the motor too. I'd offer your neighbor $25 for that one, but I have no idea if that's in the neighborhood of what he's looking for. Thanks again! - Adam


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2011)

The C. S. Bell sign in Ripley was in English . I forget what the size of it was , but it was not a real larger one .

 I will tell the neighbor your offer on the kick starter but knowing him , I doubt that he will go for it being it is in running condition .


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 15, 2011)

If the C.S. sign was all english, it would have been a good one, probably would have brought big $$.


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2011)

It was all English . Guessing , the sign measured around 12 by 16 , maybe a bit bigger , never did hear anything about it as to what it brought or who ended up with it .


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 15, 2011)

That'd be just about right, my 2 are just about that size, a little bigger with the frames...man oh man i'd like to have seen that one


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2011)

It was from Hillsboro as well , had C. S. Bell , Hillsboro , Ohio printed on it . Every time I think about it , again I wish that I had gone to that auction , money short or not .


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 16, 2011)

LC - Didn't know if you had seen it or are even interested, but it looks like there is an adamson dairy wooden crate going up for auction in sardinia on saturday. Can't tell a whole lot from the picture, but looks like its in pretty good shape. Those local ones seem to be hard to find, at least for me


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2011)

Not into crates , but thanks for the heads up .


----------

